# Smog Stations in Cali



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I need to go to a friendly smog check station down here in southern cali and I cant seem to find one. I realize i only have a CAI and NGK wires but i had to modify some of the stock hoses to fit the Hot Shot CAI. Some of the hoses that HotShot sent i had no idea where they went or were not the right size. NEED HELP ASAP.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

yeah im with u teknokid. i have to do smog check soon and need help. someone help us!


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Yet another reason I love living in FL - now emission laws!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *yeah im with u teknokid. i have to do smog check soon and need help. someone help us! *


Me too


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

'friendly' smog stations ehh? theyre ALL over the place in LA...u need to show money to some of them tho. others dont care and look the other way.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

yeah but some greedy bastards always ask for too much.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Utah were a small bribe at the local jiffy gets you passed.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well after a few hours of work, I finally returned my car back to stock status. I took it to this smog station in San Gabriel and he asked me why i had a 3" hole next to my battery, I said I dont know it was like that when i bought it. Anyways, the first time it ran the check, it failed. It was 3 times over the limit for HC. And it barely passed CO2 with getting the Maximum allowable. He wanted to charge me $150 and he told me he would make sure it would pass. 

I took it home, changed the oil, oil filter, cleaned the K&N drop in filter, and put this "emissions" thing from autozone. It was about $4.99 and i was a bit skeptical but it said if you dont pass, we will double your money back so whatever. I took the car back and got it retested. 

It passed with flying colors. The HC and CO2 levels were low, so low in fact that they were below the average. He asked me what I did to my car. I told him, I'll never tell. HAHA. All this for only $26.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

so let me get this straight..........the dude wanted to charge u 150$ under the table to pass you?


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

oh, and by the way, did u change your exhaust sytem back to stock or did u keep the aftermarket setup thru the check


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *so let me get this straight..........the dude wanted to charge u 150$ under the table to pass you? *


yeah but he kept it on the D/L by talking in slang that normal customer and potential snitch wouldnt understand.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I'd have brought a friend. Then tell HIM that if HE passes you, AND gives you $150 you won't raise hell about him trying to illegally pass you. lol, j/k

here in atlanta we have emissions but EVERYONE looks the other way.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *yeah but he kept it on the D/L by talking in slang that normal customer and potential snitch wouldnt understand. *


yo, i've heard of this kind of illegal activity at these places and i heard that 150 is like an average price to pay to get passed........but its not worth it if u have minor stuff, if u have some major work under your hood, i'd pay to get passed......maybe not worth it to some people


----------

